# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Ψάχνω καλώδιο Prestolite 14awg M13486/1-5 wire

## cosecon

Καλημέρα σε όλους ψάχνω καλώδιο Prestolite 14awg M13486/1-5 wire καμιά 60αρια μέτρα.
Αν ξέρει κανείς που θα βρω Ελλάδα ή Ευρώπη ας βοηθήσει.

----------

